# Micro motor advice needed



## BSzydlo (Jan 16, 2011)

I am in the market for a micro motor to be used primarily for carving details on woodturnings. The 2 that were recommended are the Mastercarver Micro-Pro Champion and the Ram 45,000 with 207A controller. I own a Foredom TXH unit but am looking for something with higher RPMs. When I spoke with a store owner he mentioned that the RAM tools are on par with Foredom for quality whereas the Mastercarver was not. Since I have very little experience with carving tools any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance,
Bill


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a Ram and have been pleased with it; no experience to offer regarding the other product. Mastercarver is somewhat known for having stuff on backorder, so you might call them first and find out when your order might ship, just in case.


----------



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

I have been using Micro Systems for quit a few years, the majority of these power carving tools have been
manufactured in South Korea and sold in the USA under different 'titles'. Go to Canyon State Dental equipment
and you will discover various micro motors that have been sold to dentists. I bought mine under the name
of 'Marathon', this unit is basically the same as NSK that goes a couple of bucks higher. I have been using
mine, almost daily for over four years and have not had any problems or trouble with them. I am a 'birds of prey' carver, although my unit will give me 50,000 rpm, I never have had the need to turn my unit that high. I just looked the units up and their price range is still much cheaper than most brand names sold as 'wood carving machines'.
Oscar


----------



## BSzydlo (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Oscar, I never thought to look under dental suppliers.


----------

